# HAproxy 2.2.0 - anyone have any issues with ?



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi FreeBSD pro! 

Recently updated, anyone have any issues with? I mean in both cases: totally fresh install and upgrade from previous 2.0/2.1.
*July 7th, 2020* : *HAProxy 2.2.0 is ready*


----------



## Lamia (Sep 13, 2020)

No issues. We resolved to doing letsencrypt cert renewal via DNS when that of haproxy started proving difficult on upgrading haproxy.


----------



## Sergei_Shablovsky (Sep 18, 2020)

Lamia said:


> We resolved to doing letsencrypt cert renewal via DNS when that of haproxy started proving difficult on upgrading haproxy.


May be developers shift their focus out from haproxy due this feature would be deprecated in next major update coming soon.


----------

